# Mitől mennyei gyümölcs a paradicsom?



## franknagy

_In Hungarian *paradicsom* = tomato and *Paradicsom* = Paradise._
Why?


----------



## Olivier0

_A magyar nyelv történeti-etimológiai szótára _(III. kötet, Akadémiai k., 1976) szerint korábban _paradicsomalma_ volt. „Az édenkert csábító gyümölcsű fájára vonatkozó elképzelés lehetett az alapja annak, hogy a _paradicsom _különböző, ma már sok esetben nem is pontosan azonosítható dísz-, fűszer- és gyógynövény nevének elemeként szerepel. [...] A paradicsom növény a 16. sz.-ban került amerikai őshazájából Európába. Hosszú ideig csak dísznövényként ápolták. Konyhakerti növényként nálunk a 19. sz. közepe tájától termesztik.”
Megjegyzem, hogy pl. olaszul is _pomodoro _= aranyalma, biztos annak idején ki kellett találni valami szép nevet ennek az új, almaszerű gyümölcsöt hozó dísznövénynek.
-- Olivier


----------



## franknagy

_*Olasz *pomodoro _= aranyalma  vagy francia _pomme d'or_ = ugyanaz -> orosz _помидор_.


----------



## Encolpius

Olivier0 said:


> ... biztos annak idején ki kellett találni valami szép nevet ennek az új, almaszerű gyümölcsöt hozó dísznövénynek.-- Olivier



akkor a csehek, szlovákok vagy horvátok szebb nevet találtak, őnaluk is a paradicsom/paradise (ráj) az alapszó és hozzátettek egy képzőt.....rajče/rajčina/rajčica.


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> akkor a csehek, szlovákok vagy horvátok szebb nevet találtak, őnaluk is a paradicsom/paradise (ráj) az alapszó és hozzátettek egy képzőt.....rajče/rajčina/rajčica.


Encolp, ez nagyon érdekes, de aki véletlenül nem beszéli ezeket a nyelveket, azoknak elmagyaráznád, hogy hogyan kapcsolódik ez az előzőekhez? (Pl. milyen jelentésűek az így továbbképzett szavak?) Köszi. (Bár nem tudom, hogy ez válasz lesz-e a témaindító kérdésre!)


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, az ilyen kifejezetten magyar témát megbeszélhetnénk magyarul? Idegen anyanyelvűeknek annyira mindegy, hogy mi a válasz, nem? (Tisztelet persze a kivételnek, mint pl. Olivier, de ő elég egyedül van - remélhetőleg csupán egyelőre!)

Ezt már tárgyalták a fórumon, pl. itt (= az EHL fórumban, ahova tényleg jobban illik, pláne ha több nyelvet is be akar vonni az ember).


----------

